# having problem connecting with a router



## griffin_ (May 29, 2003)

i hooked up the ethernet chord from the router to my ibook (w/ oxs 10.2) entered my ip address and all that stuff in the system preferences and it still doesnt recognize that i am connected to the internet. what am i doing wrong



help a brother out. eh?


----------



## 3mors (May 29, 2003)

what's your ip?
and the router's ip?
subnet mask?
gateway?
dns?

i need more infos to understand what's wrong with your connection ....


----------



## griffin_ (May 29, 2003)

subnet mask? 
gateway? 
dns? 


yeah i dont know those three. but last time i got on a network i didnt need to know that s#*t. 

my ip is 192.168.0.1

where would i find the rest on a pc?

am i retarded?


----------



## griffin_ (May 29, 2003)

my subnet mask = 255.255.255.0
gateway =68.84.117.135
dns=68.80.0.6


----------



## gsahli (May 29, 2003)

Most likely, what you need to do is set your computer up as a DHCP client. What we need to figure out is what your router's Local address is. It is usually 192.168.0.1 or ...2.  So, experiment in the Network preferences pane with Use DHCP and 192.168.0.1 set for your router/gateway. If that works, you're set. If not, try 192.168.0.2.


----------



## jeepster485 (May 29, 2003)

DHCP is the easiest way to connect to the router.  If you specify a manual IP, you must make sure that you have the DNS address specified, otherwise the computer will not be able to get to the Internet.  This happened when I changed my iMac from DHCP to a manual IP.  If you choose manual, make sure your computer is on the same subnet as the router, and does not have the same IP as the router.  If the router has the address of 192.168.10.1, then your IP should be 192.168.10.x where x is any number from 2 to 254.  Make sure your router is properly configured to talk to your ISP as well, otherwise that would be keeping you from connecting.


----------



## griffin_ (May 29, 2003)

it told me "the router address you enterend is not in this computer's subnet. click cancel or enter another ip address, subnet mask or router address, or click contnue to use this configuration."
i clicked continue and it didnt work


----------



## binaryDigit (May 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gsahli _
> *Most likely, what you need to do is set your computer up as a DHCP client. What we need to figure out is what your router's Local address is. It is usually 192.168.0.1 or ...2.  So, experiment in the Network preferences pane with Use DHCP and 192.168.0.1 set for your router/gateway. If that works, you're set. If not, try 192.168.0.2. *



He shouldn't have to know the gateway's ip address if he's using dhcp (can you even enter it if you have dhcp chosen?).  He should just set it to dhcp and that's it, the rest should come from the dhcp server itself (the router in this case).  He can then point his web browser to whatever was returned as the gateway (which will be the router) to configure the router.

Griffin, make the change to dhcp first, and then report back what happens.  If it doesn't work, let us know which brand of router you're using.


----------



## griffin_ (May 29, 2003)

how do i get a dhcp client id?


----------



## griffin_ (May 29, 2003)

and its an rca router

another thing is my ethernet address ends in "ca"does that refer to canada? where i first hooked the computer to a network? maybe?


----------



## gsahli (May 29, 2003)

quote:
He shouldn't have to know the gateway's ip address if he's using dhcp (can you even enter it if you have dhcp chosen?). He should just set it to dhcp and that's it, the rest should come from the dhcp server itself (the router in this case).

Ya, you're right., binaryDigit.
griffin_, you don't need a DHCP client id - DHCP just means your router is talking to your computer and giving it an IP #, and other numbers it needs to talk to the internet.
Your ethernet address is not related to this situation and it's probably not your "ethernet address" - it's probably either a Machine Address Code or a URL that you are referring to.
So, set up your Network Preferences to Use DHCP and let us know haw that goes.


----------



## binaryDigit (May 29, 2003)

You go to "system preferences" -> network, make sure you are on the "tcp/ip" tab, and select dhcp from the "configure" drop down.  Click "apply now", after a quick pause, you should see the information filled in for you.  The value that gets put in for gateway is the same as the router itself.  You can then point your browser to it (e.g. http://192.168.0.1) to configure it.

As for your "ethernet address" ending in ca.  Do you mean your domain (e.g. mydomain.ca)?  Ethernet address usually refers to the MAC address of your card (six part alpha numeric values seperated by colons e.g. XX:XX:XX:XX:XX:XX).  If this is what you're referring to, then the fact that it ends in 'ca' means nothing as 'ca' in this case is the hexidecimal representation of the value 202.


----------



## gsahli (May 29, 2003)

Sorry, griffin_
I just remembered that OS X shows your "ethernet address," more commonly known as the Machine Address Code, right there on the Network Prefs pane. I'm _really_ NOT trying to confuse you . Don't have OS X here in front of me to refer to.
So were you successful?


----------



## griffin_ (May 29, 2003)

not working


----------



## binaryDigit (May 29, 2003)

OK, what's not working, we need more details to try to trouble shoot.  So lets start from the begining, are you getting the info from dhcp (it should fill in your ip, netmask, and gateway)?


----------



## griffin_ (May 30, 2003)

the ip address of my pc should be the same as on my mac if i am using the same router right?


----------



## gsahli (May 30, 2003)

No, in fact it can't be the same IP address! So, we need a lot more info to understand how to help you. Are you using DSL or a cable modem, or does your router have a dialup connection? (You should describe how things are connected.) In all three of these situations, most likely your ISP is giving your household just one IP number. This will be the IP number assigned to the router, for your WAN (wide area network) connection. It is true that you are sharing this one IP number among your PC and Mac and whatever else you have connected in your LAN (local area network). But, your router is keeping track of this and assigning local IP numbers in the 192.168.x.x range for anything connected in the LAN. (Do you see there are two sides - the outer net WAN and the inner net LAN?) None of the computers/devices in your inner net/LAN should have the single IP address given to you on the WAN -- only the router should have this -- it gets it automatically by being a DHCP client on the WAN. All your computers on your inner net/LAN should therefore be set up to get their local IP numbers from the router, which is a DHCP server for your inner net/LAN. If your PC is set up to use the one external IP number you get from your ISP(service provider), your router can't do its job -- your Mac won't connect.
Does this help?


----------

